# 1967 rocker clips



## Black66Tri-Power (Feb 22, 2017)

Anybody have a pic of a 67 GTO with the rocker moldings off and the
clips still attached ? (2nd style that goes in the door jam).
Any pics would be helpful 
thanks


----------

